# water based poly over danish oil?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Several weeks ago I applied Watco's Danish oil on a maple fixture intended for use in my shop.

With this week's cool weather I am planning on spraying some wb poly on another item.

Will wb poly go over danish oil after it has been drying for over three weeks? Is there anything I need to consider?


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have applied WB poly over Watco Danish Oil several times, waiting at least a week for the Watco to cure. The oldest item is about three years old and there have been no problems.

Some will say you should not put WB over an oil, but as long as the oil is fully cured there should not be a problem. The poly I use even says as much.


----------

